# Attributi ''irregolari'' davanti a nomi propri



## bearded

Salve a tutti

Normalmente, davanti ai nomi, gli aggettivi e gli attributi seguono le regole fonetiche degli articoli. Intendo dire che in buon Italiano si dice 'Santo Stefano', ma 'San Pietro' - così come si dice ''lo stadio'', ma ''il pane'' (regola dell'esse impura).  Parimenti si dice ''Castell'Arquato'', ma ''Castel del Monte'' - così come si dice ''bell'esempio'', ma ''bel cane'' analogamente a ''l'esempio'' e ''il cane'' (regola dell'apostrofo davanti a vocale).

Tuttavia vi sono dei casi accettati e codificati, nei quali queste regole non vengono seguite. Ad esempio c'è un paese del Veneto che si chiama San Stino - e non Santo Stino;  così pure un benemerito frate milanese veniva chiamato per anni su tutti i giornali ''Fratel Ettore'' - e non Fratell'Ettore - senza che (per quanto ne sappia io) né l'interessato né nessun altro abbiano mai fatto obiezione od osservato nulla in proposito.

Ora, se nel caso di San Stino si può parlare di influenza dialettale (pare che i dialetti veneti non conoscano la regola dell' S impura, infatti nel Veneto al bar si ordina ad es. ''un spriz''), nel caso di Fratel Ettore invece non riesco a spiegarmi l'irregolarità. Anche qui influenza del dialetto (milanese)? Ma fino a che punto i dialetti possono/debbono influenzare la forma dei nomi propri italiani? 
 [Mi viene in mente anche il nome del paese emiliano ''Zola Predosa'' (= zolla pietrosa): si tratta tuttavia di un caso che non c'entra con quanto sopra, e l'ho citato solo come esempio di un'influenza dialettale: comunque qui le regole fonetiche italiane non sono alterate.]

Che cosa ne pensate?  Conoscete altri esempi analoghi? Vi ringrazio in anticipo delle vostre risposte.


----------



## ohbice

Magari dico una stupidata, ma a me il Fratell'Ettore dà un fastidio enorme per la doppia* t*. Non so se dietro ci sia una qualche regola, però.
Ciao 
p


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Magari dico una stupidata, ma a me il Fratell'Ettore dà un fastidio enorme per la doppia* t*. Non so se dietro ci sia una qualche regola, però.
> Ciao
> p


Ciao,
Ti dà fastidio anche ''un bell'attore'' per via della doppia t ?


----------



## ohbice

No. Però l'accento è diverso...


----------



## bearded

Allora diciamo ''è stato un bell'attimo''.  Io non penso che l'apostrofo (o meno) dipenda dalle doppie successive....


----------



## ohbice

Senti bearded man, adesso non ti stare ad allarga' 
Saranno i due accenti di frà-tèl seguiti dalla E di Ettore, pure accentata, che mi danno fastidio. E chettedevo dì 
Attendiamo altri contributi, a questo punto. Io il mio carico di stupidaggini l'ho speso.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Non è che tutte le parole della lingua italiana si possono elidere o troncare. Bello sì, fratello no. Per me fratel Ettore o fratell'Ettore sono sbagliati entrambi e quindi accettabili allo stesso modo, da un altro punto di vista. Io direi, in italiano, fratello Ettore, fra Ettore o, per non sbagliare, padre Ettore.


----------



## bearded

Castell'Arquato, Castell'Umberto, quell'altro....
Perché quello e castello sì, e fratello no?
'Fratello Ettore' contiene uno iato che nella nostra lingua si tende ad evitare...
Un frate (Fratello....) può anche non essere prete (Padre...)

Sono alcune delle considerazioni che il post di Pietruzzo mi ispira.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded man said:


> Castell'Arquato, Castell'Umberto, quell'altro....
> Perché quello e castello sì, e fratello no?
> 'Fratello Ettore' contiene uno iato che nella nostra lingua si tende ad evitare...
> Un frate (Fratello....) può anche non essere prete (Padre...)
> 
> Sono alcune delle considerazioni che il post di Pietruzzo mi ispira.


Le espressioni toponomastiche non sempre seguono le regole della lingua, come tu stesso avevi detto nel primo post. Che quello,bello, buono, santo (e qualcun altro)  si elidano o si tronchino si sa; ma, ripeto, non possiamo elidere o troncare a nostro piacimento. I_o_ non direi "un castell'alto" o "mio fratell'Antonio".


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> Normalmente, davanti ai nomi, gli aggettivi e gli attributi seguono le regole fonetiche degli articoli ... Parimenti si dice ''Castell'Arquato'', ma ''Castel del Monte'' - così come si dice ''bell'esempio'', ma ''bel cane'' analogamente ...


Nel caso di ''Castell'Arquato'' e ''Castel del Monte''  il sostantivo _castello_ non è un aggettivo e secondo me neanche un attributo. Per quanto lo so io, sono solamente alcuni _aggettivi _(buono, grande, bello e santo - se mi ricordo bene) che hanno delle forme "irregolari" ma non i sostantivi. Un'altra cosa è che per motivi dell'eufonia si usano a volte anche forme come _fratel, castel_, _val,_  ecc ... (secondo le mie esperienze soprattutto in poesia e nei toponimi).


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> Nel caso di ''Castell'Arquato'' e ''Castel del Monte''  il sostantivo _castello_ non è un aggettivo e secondo me neanche un attributo.



Hai ragione, il sostantivo non è un aggettivo e nemmeno un attributo. Però la frase che inizia con *parimenti *è sganciata dalla precedente... quindi nessuno sostiene che castel o castello siano attributi 


francisgranada said:


> Per quanto lo so io, sono solamente alcuni _aggettivi _(buono, grande, bello e santo - se mi ricordo bene) che hanno delle forme "irregolari" ma non i sostantivi. Un'altra cosa è che per motivi dell'eufonia si usano a volte anche forme come _fratel, castel_, _val,_  ecc ... (secondo le mie esperienze soprattutto in poesia e nei toponimi).


Buono a sapersi


----------



## francisgranada

ohbice said:


> ... quindi nessuno sostiene che castel o castello siano attributi


Hai ragione anche tu , comunque la domanda originale è su attributi irregolari.

Non so come voi madrelingua, ma se io sentissi dire p.e. "castel grande", automaticamente penserei a un toponimo, eventualmente al nome di un castello, ma non a un castello qualsiasi che è grande. Non ho mai sentito dire da un italiano cose come "guarda quel castel grande" o "ti presento mio fratel maggiore" ...


----------



## bearded

Grazie dei vostri interessanti pareri e commenti.
E' vero che nel titolo io ho scritto 'attributi irregolari', mentre in 'Castell'Arquato' l'attributo è piuttosto l'aggettivo 'arquato' (che io sento come 'arcuato').. Ve ne do atto. Se però 'Arquato' non vuol dire arcuato, 'Castell' potrebbe anche essere un sostantivo usato come attributo...
E' vero anche che nessuno direbbe 'questo è mio fratell'Antonio', però se parliamo di frati, io direi 'questo è frate Carlo', e se il nome del frate cominciasse per vocale, io sarei incerto se dire 'frate Antonio' o 'fratell'Antonio'.  Forse 'frate Antonio' è la forma più corrente. Mi rimane allora il dubbio del perché per anni tutti abbiano detto e scritto, senza batter ciglio,  'fratel Ettore', una forma che a me non sembra proprio giusta. Esiste 'fratel' in poesia (Foscolo: ''...fratel mio...'') ma non l'ho mai visto davanti a un nome proprio, e non credo che l'eufonia ne faccia sorgere l'esistenza.
Vedo che purtroppo nessuno si è occupato di San Stino e della mia domanda se in questo caso, e in generale in che misura, i dialetti influenzino i toponimi italiani... (eventualmente si potrebbe aprire un nuovo thread al riguardo). A proposito di 'santo', altre lingue neolatine hanno in passato avuto problemi analoghi ed hanno trovato soluzioni diverse dall'Italiano (in Spagnolo ci sono San Antonio, San Andrés....)


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> ...  Se però 'Arquato' non vuol dire arcuato, 'Castell' potrebbe anche essere un sostantivo usato come attributo...


Non so cosa significa _Arquato _(con _q_), ma secondo me anche se si trattasse di un sostantivo, dal punto di vista grammaticale l'attributo sarebbe _Arquato _e non _castello_.



> Mi rimane allora il dubbio del perché per anni tutti abbiano detto e scritto, senza batter ciglio,  'fratel Ettore', una forma che a me non sembra proprio giusta. Esiste 'fratel' in poesia (Foscolo: ''...fratel mio...'') ma non l'ho mai visto davanti a un nome proprio, e non credo che l'eufonia ne faccia sorgere l'esistenza.


Forse sarà appunto per questo, cioè il sostantivo _fratel _esiste, anche se è poetico o arcaico, ma la forma _fratell_' in generale non si usa. In altre parole, i sostantivi in -_ello _semplicemente non seguono la regola che vale per l'aggettivo _bello_. Quindi _fratel _viene considerato piuttosto un troncamento (forma apocopata) di _fratello _e non come analogia con l'aggetivo _bello_. A me piuttosto l'ortografia _fratell'Ettore_ sembra "strana" (o insolita) perché pare di suggerire qualche regola che di fatto non esiste. Nonostanteciò, capisco che _fratell'Ettore_ rende più fedelmente la pronuncia spontanea ...

(questa è solo una mia opinione/impressione _ad hoc_, niente altro ...)


----------



## bearded

Ti do ragione sull'attributo, ma mi resta il dubbio su 'fratel Ettore'.


----------



## francisgranada

Guarda, scriviamo _buon Ettore_ ma _bell'Ettore. _Non è la stessa cosa lo so, comunque non vedo nessun motivo "oggettivo" perché non scrivere _*buon'Ettore. _Infine, l'apostrofo serve per indicare la mancanza di una vocale finale ("o" in questo caso) ... Insomma, l'ortografia è anche risultato di un certo "consenso" o decisione dei "competenti" ...

Ho una domanda a proposito (per capire meglio la situazione). Dici che


> ... tutti abbiano detto e scritto, senza batter ciglio, 'fratel Ettore' ...


Come pronuncerebbe un italiano spontaneamente quel 'fratel Ettore', con elle semplice o con elle doppia?
(supponiamo che non tutti sappiamo come si scrive)


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded Man 
Per quanto riguarda San Stino effettivamente si tratta di pronuncia del posto in quanto, non so precisamente da quando ma, fino al 2011 il nome della cittadella era proprio Santo Stino di Livenza. Esiste inoltre almeno un dizionario di toponomastica a indicarci che le fondamenta, o l'etimologia, o il significato di questo genere di lemmi può non attingere alle classiche regole della lingua nazionale.
Venendo a fratel Ettore posso dirti che _frate_ nell'accezione di _fratello_ è una voce meridionale ormai antiquata e _fratello_ in senso di _frate_ è il "frate laico" cioè specifica che colui così nominato non ha preso i voti, o li ha presi solo in parte. Forse, dico forse, _fratel_ è un maniera da parte di chi lo seguiva di riconoscergli i voti che non aveva dato (infatti seguito dal nome di Ettore il suono della _l_ (elle) viene nascosto, non risalta).
Quindi, a meno di qualche pretesto, Antonio diverrà _frate _o _fratello,_ ma sicuramente non _fratell' _e neppure_ fra._
Tornando ai toponimi, mi è difficile dire fino a che punto entrino in gioco le lingue popolari, in quanto abbiamo Castell'Arquato a Piacenza e Castell'Azzara a Grosseto, o Castell'Ermo in Liguria e Castell'Apértole a Vicenza oltre a Castell'Umberto a Messina. Così come per Castel Boglione ad Asti e Castel Dobra in Yugoslavia, o Castel San Pietro in Svizzera e Castel di Lucio a Messina.


P.s.: Qualcuno vuole una *castagn'arrostita?  Sono completamente d'accordo con Pietruzzo.


----------



## bearded

@ francisgranada
Il motivo per non scrivere 'buon'Ettore' è lo stesso per cui non si scrive 'un'amico'.  Non sarebbe scorretto, ma solo antiquato, scrivere 'una buon'amica'.
Ci saranno (prevedo) pareri contrari, ma io in ''fratel(l') Ettore sento proprio una doppia elle, come nella pronuncia di 'fratellanza' o di 'bell'esempio'.

@ dragonseven
Interessanti i tuoi dati ed i tuoi pareri. Ti ringrazio. Quanto a coloro che per primi hanno ideato _fratel Ettore, _ammettendo che - come tu dici - lo abbiano pensato per riconoscergli i voti, il mio disagio ''linguistico'' nasce proprio dal fatto che secondo me le stesse persone avrebbero chiamato un altro frate _fratel Carlo: _cioè con lo stesso trattamento davanti a vocale e a consonante.  Non sono convinto che 'fratello' meriti un trattamento diverso da 'bello'.... (ragionando come Francis, forse dovremmo scrivere 'il bel Ettore': infatti in base alla pronuncia che differenza c'è fra 'bell'Ettore' e 'fratell'Ettore''?). E' ovvio che, come tutti, posso sbagliarmi.


----------



## ohbice

Io fratel Ettore lo leggo con una l sola. Quasi un fratè le ttore.
Ciao


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Io fratel Ettore lo leggo con una l sola. Quasi un fratè le ttore.
> Ciao


A me la tua lettura sembra un po' regionale/settentrionale. Scusa la domanda 'insolente', ma tu forse pronunci ''un bell'esempio'' come 'un be lesempio''? Oppure davvero tu senti una differenza fra 'bell'Ettore' e 'fratel(l') Ettore?
Ciao.


----------



## ohbice

Nel dialetto delle mie parti (un milanese imbastardito dalla vicinanza con Bergamo), _bel facin _(bel viso) viene pronunciato con tendenza verso il bell. Quindi non so se la pronuncia settentrionale abbia a che fare con l'accorpamento delle due *l *in una sola, probabilmente dipende dai casi.
Tornando ai tuoi esempi, pronuncio _bell'esempio _(scusa il bisticcio) con una buona enfasi sulla doppia l. Sicuramente sento forte la differenza tra "Bell'Ettore" (a parte che non penso di averlo mai detto in vita mia) e "Fratel Ettore". _Fratelettore _mi viene fuori come una parola sola, quasi.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Ci saranno (prevedo) pareri contrari, ma io in ''fratel(l') Ettore sento proprio una doppia elle, come nella pronuncia di 'fratellanza' o di 'bell'esempio'.



Anch'io lo pronuncio con una doppia elle e quando parliamo velocemente mi risultano normalissime pronunce come [tuo fraˈtɛllalˈfɔnʦo], con la "o" di fratello che cade. 
Con Castello, mi sembra simile la situazione. Si pensi alla diversa scrittura tra "Castel Sant'Angelo" e "Castellammare (di Stabia)". 
Nel primo caso abbiamo una vera e propria elisione, nel secondo, invece, la scrittura ricalca con una precisione chirurgica la pronuncia (si noti anche il raddoppio della emme di "mare"). 

Che poi, è vero quel che dice Pietruzzo. Con i toponimi spesso la scrittura equivale alla pronuncia derogando, quindi, alle normali regole ortografiche, cosa che non accade con i nomi propri. 

Tutto ciò è giusto o sbagliato? 
Questioni consuetudinarie.


----------



## Ganamant

Questa storia del fratell'Ettore non piace neppure a me. Non diremmo comandant'Ettore, direttor'Ettore, tenent'Ettore, eppure c'è una _e_ dopo l'altra, più iato di così... Invece, si dice dottor Ettore, signor Ettore, professor Ettore, e senza apostrofo, perché queste parole hanno la forma elisa; le altre no, compreso _fratello._ Credo proprio che si tratti di varianti dialettali. San Stino è così perché si tratta del nome di un paese, ma se faccio un libro sulla vita del santo vero e proprio, scriverò _Vita e miracoli di Santo Stino_.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> Non sono convinto che 'fratello' meriti un trattamento diverso da 'bello'....


Quindi al plurale dovremmo scrivere (e dire) p.e. _fratei francesi _e _frategli spagnoli_ ? ...


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Quindi al plurale dovremmo scrivere (e dire) p.e. _fratei francesi _e _frategli spagnoli_ ? ...


Ottima osservazione. Io mi riferivo al singolare.... Un po' alla volta, spero di trovare soluzioni ai miei dubbi grazie alle vostre risposte.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> il mio disagio ''linguistico'' nasce proprio dal fatto che secondo me le stesse persone avrebbero chiamato un altro frate _fratel Carlo: _cioè con lo stesso trattamento davanti a vocale e a consonante.  Non sono convinto che 'fratello' meriti un trattamento diverso da 'bello'.... (ragionando come Francis, forse dovremmo scrivere 'il bel Ettore': infatti in base alla pronuncia che differenza c'è fra 'bell'Ettore' e 'fratell'Ettore''?). E' ovvio che, come tutti, posso sbagliarmi.


 Però _bello_ è aggettivo, mentre _fratello_ è sostantivo; è dunque nella loro natura essere differenti e avere delle differenze di sintassi.
Quanto alla prima parte del tuo scritto da me riportata, in effetti la forma apocopata _*fratel*_ si riscontra anche davanti a nomi inizianti da consonante. Uno dei casi più famosi dell'ultimo periodo è _fratel (Luigi) Bordino_ da poco proclamato beato, o _fratel (Fabio) Mussi_, o _fratel coniglietto_ in un testo di Roberto Vecchioni aventelo anche per titolo, e tanti altri. Insomma, alla luce dell'uso evidenziato e comune a tutto il territorio nazionale, si può affermare che questa forma di troncamento del termine "fratello" sia del tutto legittima, invece sulla sua elisione direi che non è accettabile, anche perché in realtà nella nostra lingua i casi di elisione di sostantivi sono assai rari.



Nino83 said:


> Con Castello, mi sembra simile la situazione. Si pensi alla diversa scrittura tra "Castel Sant'Angelo" e "Castellammare (di Stabia)".
> Nel primo caso abbiamo una vera e propria *elisione*,


 Visto che non ti riferisci a "Sant'Angelo" ma a "Castel", non è elisione ma apocope. 


Ganamant said:


> Invece, si dice dottor Ettore, signor Ettore, professor Ettore, e senza apostrofo, perché queste parole hanno la forma *elisa*;


 Si tratta di apocope, troncamento, non elisione. 


P.s.: Un appunto al messaggio che ho postato in precedenza. Alla fine ho dimenticato di aggiungere "[con Pietruzzo], tranne per _fra Ettore _che ritengo sia errato."


----------



## Ganamant

dragonseven said:


> Si tratta di apocope, troncamento, non elisione.


Questa la si sbaglia proprio tutti, è una differenza che non ho mai capito.


----------



## dragonseven

Ganamant said:


> Questa la si sbaglia proprio tutti, è una differenza che non ho mai capito.


 Eppure ci sono le differenze e anche molto evidenti.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, bm.
Nella ormai datata discussione 'Elisione e troncamento/apocope' riportavo tra i casi di obbligatorietà/consuetudine dell'apocope alcuni toponimi:


> con le parole Valle, Torre, Colle, Monte nei toponimi => Val d'Ossola;


Questa discussione che tu hai aperto mi stimola la riflessione che i casi nei toponimi siano effettivamente più numerosi, in particolar modo con le consonanti liquide L e R. Anche nella Treccani si dice infatti che il troncamento è molto frequente "nei toponimi costruiti con _valle_, _torre_, _colle_, _piano_, _casa_ e altri". 
E personalmente sono dell'idea che la motivazione vada ricercata proprio nel dialetto e nell'intento di rendere più scorrevole la pronuncia nel parlato, quando ci si riferisce al nome di una località.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> E personalmente sono dell'idea che la motivazione vada ricercata proprio nel dialetto e nell'intento di rendere più scorrevole la pronuncia nel parlato, quando ci si riferisce al nome di una località.


E' anche la mia opinione/impressione. Le espressioni (eccezionali, secondo me) tipo _frattell'Ettore_ possono essere dovute a una simile "logica".


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Necsus
Grazie delle tue interessanti considerazioni sui toponimi.  Mi piacerebbe conoscere la tua opinione circa _Fratel Ettore/Fratell'Ettore.  _Gli argomenti portati finora a favore della giustezza di _Fratel Ettore _sembrano piuttosto consistenti.  Se tu confermerai che anche per te questa grafia è corretta, accetterò il tuo giudizio e cambierò la mia idea iniziale.


----------



## Nino83

Riporto alcune regole scritte da Necsus nella discussione che ha linkato: 


> - con la parola _frate_ seguita da nome proprio => fra Cristoforo;
> Per poter avere un *troncamento* vocalico (non sillabico):
> - la vocale da troncare dev'essere sempre atona (=non accentata), diversa da 'a' (tranne in 'ora' e composti; e in 'suora' davanti a nome proprio); la 'i' e la 'e' non si troncano quando contrassegnano un plurale (mal di testa-mali di testa);
> - la consonante che precede la vocale da troncare dev'essere una liquida (l,r), o una nasale (n,m).



Seguendo queste regole, sembrerebbe possibile scrivere "Fratel", in quanto la vocale è atona e non c'è alcuna "e" o "i" plurale. 
Attendo anch'io l'opinione di Necsus.


----------



## bearded

A me sembra proprio il contrario: cioè che in base a quelle regole non sia possibile il troncamento sillabico (scrivendo 'fratel', si toglie la sillaba -lo). Ma non tiriamo Necsus 'per la giacchetta', ed attendiamo il suo parere.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> (scrivendo 'fratel', si toglie la sillaba -lo)



Anche in "bel" si toglie la sillaba "lo".


----------



## bearded

Siamo daccapo. Se 'bello' è l'esempio, allora ''ecco qui il bell'Ettore'' è uguale a ''ecco qui Fratell'Ettore''.  Ma gli esempi di Necsus non riguardano consonanti doppie: mal(e), or(a), suor(a).
 Fino all'arrivo della risposta di Necsus, non discuterò più.


----------



## Necsus

Come per altre norme riguardanti la lingua, temo che non sia possibile raggiungere delle conclusioni univoche, se consideriamo che c'è anche tra i grammatici chi ritiene il troncamento un caso particolare di elisione, come viene detto nel vocabolario Treccani definendo _elisione_:
"La caduta di vocale finale che avvenga non solo davanti a vocale ma anche davanti a consonante (_un anno_ come _un mese_, _suor Anna_ come _suor Giovanna_, _far entrare_ come _far venire_, _or ecco_ come _or bene_, ecc.) costituisce, secondo la distinzione tradizionale, troncamento e non elisione, pur essendo un caso particolare dell’elisione intesa in senso largo. Va inoltre notato che gli aggettivi  _bello_,  _grande_,  _quello_,  _santo_ hanno una forma elisa diversa dalla forma troncata (_bell’animale_ e _bel cavallo_, _grand’uomo_ e _gran signore_,_quell’occhio_ e _quel naso_, _sant’Antonio_ e _san Francesco_), mentre nelle altre parole che ammettono il troncamento la forma troncata è una sola, davanti a consonante o davanti a vocale".

E nella definizione di _troncamento _abbiamo:
"La vocale o la sillaba che cade può essere preceduta da una consonante o da una vocale. Si può avere t. in consonante, purché concorrano queste condizioni: a) che la parola contenga due o più vocali; b) che la parola termini in _-e, -i, -o_ (delle parole in _-a_ si troncano solo il sost. _suora _davanti a nome di persona, e l’avv. _ora _e i suoi composti _allora, ancora, finora, ognora, sinora, talora_); c) che la vocale finale sia preceduta da _l, ll, n, nn, r_, o anche (ma è raro) da _rr _o da _m _(in espressioni come _Tor di Quinto,  andiam via_). Se la consonante è doppia (_ll, nn, rr_), in caso di t. davanti ad altra consonante si scempia (per es., _caval donato_), mentre davanti a vocale la parola non si tronca (per es., _fanno amare_); soltanto i quattro aggettivi _bello, grande, quello, santo _hanno una forma troncata, in uso davanti a consonante, diversa da quella con semplice elisione, in uso davanti a vocale".

Andando un po' indietro nel tempo, il Puoti nelle sue 'Regole elementari della lingua italiana' dice: 
"Del troncamento delle sillabe. Non pur le semplici vocali possono troncarsi in fine delle parole; ma eziandio le intere sillabe; onde ancora di queste ci faremo pur brevemente a ragionare. Delle parole terminate in _allo_, solo il nome _cavallo _può accorciarsi, non le altre. Più frequentemente troncar si sogliono alcuni nomi finiti in _ello, ullo_ - _Fratel mio, bel giovinetto, fanciul grazioso_. Da questa regola sono eccettuate le voci _fello, snello_ e _vello _per quelle che terminano in _ello; _e_ frullo _e _brullo_ per le finite in _ullo"_.

Perché solo _cavallo_? e perché _fello, snello _e _vello_ no? Insomma il discorso del non utilizzo di _fratell' _eliso a me sembrerebbe essere più che altro la conseguenza di un'attrazione esercitata dalla consuetudine al troncamento per (alcune) parole terminanti con _-e_ o _-o_ precedute da doppia consonante liquida (soprattutto per ragioni di metrica, credo). Vedi per esempio quanto detto QUI circa 600 anni fa:
"Elimino l'apostrofo e riduco la consonante geminata alla fine della parola con troncamento nei casi seguenti _fratell'_ se, _duell'_ d'amare, _quell'_ briaco, _mal'ann'_ ti (che riscrivo malan)".


----------



## bearded

Grazie, Necsus, della tua bellissima risposta.  Se l'ho capita bene, credo di poterla sintetizzare così:
Entrambe le versioni (Fratel Ettore e Fratell'Ettore) sono legittime, con  preferenza dei linguisti - antichi e moderni - per la prima.
Una decisione definitiva in merito, in base alle regole dell'ortografia italiana, non può essere presa.
Per quanto mi riguarda, non protesterò più chiamando sbagliata la grafia 'Fratel Ettore', ma neppure la adotterò.


----------

